# Hebron, OH - WTB: Wing Plow for Bobcat t595



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Tried to get one last year but our machine didn't come in until late winter. Subbed and then Dropped accounts that needed it, and just picked up a dandy this week to use it on again. 

Would entertain a 6-11, 7-12, or a 8-13. Live edge probably out of our budget for this year.

Also could be open to a HLA.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/degelman-speedblade-15/6746884335.html


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone have experience with how one scrapes?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure if they’ve modified them, but as of the last new one I saw, they don’t have a trip edge or anything to protect the plow/machine/operator.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

That’s what I thought, that’s what worries me about really anything but a Metal Pless.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

HLA has trip edge too.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Alright, think I've found a couple potential ones. Would a used 626-11 metal pless be too small? ($2700.00) The accounts this will be used on are zero tolerance so were never pushing a large amount. Or I can get a brand new HLA snowing 7/12 or 8-13 for 6200-7000


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A 7-12 is the perfect fit. 6-11 is a touch small especially if it’s going to be constantly plowing. It’ll be tippy with an 8-13.


----------

